# very young foal in the paddock without shelter!



## maja5

Hello,

I am hoping somebody might be able to give advice: near where I live is a paddock with few horses,amongs them very young foal. The horses dont have any shelter, only trees on the edge of paddock. I am concern about the young foal as it is so young that needs to rest a lot, and this time of the year, and winter coming, seems to be too cruel to keep it outside all the time without shelter. I tried to contact RSPCA, but they do not seem to be doing much. Just wanted to ask whether there is any horse protection charity I can contact?Somebody should really check whether the conditions are appropriate...These are heavy horses, but still, I do think that such young foal should have some shelter to be protected from harsh weather. Can somebody help please?many thanks in advance. This is near Sandhurst, Berkshire.


----------



## kevinshorses

I think you should mind your own business. Horses are ideally suited to living outside in all weather conditions without shelter.


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy

Thank came off a bit rude Kevin, but I do agree horses arre adapted to being outdoors. But also, I live in central Texas and my neighbors colt got very very sick from being in a paddock with only a roof. A young horse really 

needs something to at lest break harsh winds because they are more prone to sickness. I wouldn't really consider it aany form of abuse, maybe talk to the owners if you rreally want something donee, offerr to build a shelter or buy a blanket maybe. That's all you can do.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## maja5

thank you for your kind advice lovesMyDunnBoy, i will try to contact the owners..its really only thing i can do...still will try to contact a horse protection charity..

regardin Kevinshorses rude message - I will not mind my business because i do care about animals, and i do not want to see them suffer.
I did asked nicely about advice and did not expect such unfriendly reply!


----------



## iridehorses

maja, although Kevin was a little blunt, he is correct. While you may care deeply for animals, not knowing enough about them is a dangerous combination. Horses are born in all kinds of weather and conditions. Having a shelter more then trees are not really necessary depending on where you are. If you are in Alaska, that may be a necessity, if you are in SC, then not so much.

I think you are way over reacting. I've seen this so many times when someone drives by a farm and reports the owner for something or another without really knowing if there is a real problem. If the authorities don't see a problem, then there may not be one.


----------



## usandpets

Unless there is signs of neglect, a protection agency won't and can't do much. If I understand you right, you say they are heavy horses, meaning they have a good amount of weight on them? If so, it would look like they are being cared for.

What one person considers cruel, another may think it's normal. Leaving a horse outdoors even in the winter is not cruel. It's natural for them. Because a horse shivers doesn't mean that they need to have a blanket put on and/or be put inside. Some will disagree. It may make it nicer for them but also can have negative effects. I've had a horse shiver at 45 F in the fall. If I blanketed him, he would not adjust to the colder weather and be able to handle the below zero temps in winter. So I guess I was cruel and made him suffer through it. However, about a month later when the temps got close to freezing, he wasn't shivering. Why? Because he adjusted the the colder weather. If I would have blanketed him, I would have had to keep increasing his blankets to heavier ones throughout the winter.


----------



## Saddlebag

God made horses with very thick hide on their rumps, to protect the horse. That is why horse's turn their rumps to inclement weather. Biting flies are what a horse needs to escape, rarely the weather. Horses have a waxy dander that clings amongst the hairs next to their sking. This is their water proofing. Shetlands have an incredible amount, while arabs much less, being desert horses originally.


----------



## themacpack

Oh for heaven's sake, Kevin is exactly right -- and there wasn't anything rude about his response....some people don't care to sugarcoat the truth.


----------



## Golden Horse

Actually Kevin is not exactly right, and it did sound a touch harsh in the delivery.

If the weather is dry, and the trees around the field are providing a windbreak and some shade if needed, then you are worrying about nothing. 

You need to look at the overall picture:

Are the horses of a good weight?

Do they have plenty of grazing and or hay available to them?

Is there a clean and plentiful supply of water?

Is the foal healthy and lively?

If yes to all of these questions then there is no issue.

If however you are talking about a bunch of skinny horses, knee deep in mud, no grass and no hay, then there is an issue that needs to be addressed.

My foal, 6 weeks old, is currently out on pasture with only trees and a small shelter, but the weather is still dry, the hesr have plenty of grass left and I've also started putting out hay. She is healthy and happy living in her natural environment, and sleeping on the grass. 

If and when the rain comes I will bring her and her mum up to the barn, but until then she will live in a good healthy outdoor environment.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

Different folks care for their horses differently. I like to toss mine out on pasture as long as it isn't hailing, lightning or pouring rain. I bring them in if it's too freakin cold (like -15F) and I put them into stalls in the barn when the weather is really ugly. 

I have friends who live in Canada whose horses never see the inside of a barn and they do just fine. 

I have a friend who thinks leaving a horse out over night in the summer time when it's warm is just utterly cruel because she believes they should be kept stalled unless being actively worked. 

We're all right according to our own beliefs and we're all wrong according to our different friends beliefs. As long as the horses look happy and aren't malnourished, I'm inclined to leave well enough alone.


----------



## Kayty

Stabling horses seems to be a very common thing in the US from what I've read here. I know it's a bit colder over there than here in Aus, but really, about 90%, probably more, of our equine population lives outside 24/7, rain, hail or shine.
My youngster, who is super well bred and cost me an arm and a leg, has never seen the inside of a stable except when he's been waiting for the farrier/vet etc. 
Otherwise, he's out in the paddock with a bunch of other yearling, with a few trees around the edges. And he is in perfect health. 
Horses are designed to live outdoors 24/7, in winter, they grow a thick fluffy coat. I'm not sure how many foals you've seen with a full winter coat, but they look like little mammoths!

Before running straight to the RSPCA, why not contact the owner? As someone said above, if the horses are at a good weight, happy and healthy, there is no problem what so ever.


----------



## iridehorses

I don't think she is coming back, Kayty. She seems to have joined to get people to back her up in a wrong assumption and when that didn't happen, left.

She, obviously, knows little or nothing about horses and didn't join to learn. It's a shame, really.


----------



## ItzKayley

The RSPCA will only do something if the animal is in danger. As helpful you may be to the foal, it has nothing to do with you and I highly doubt the owners would get in trouble due to it. I think there are foals out there with much bigger issues.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## maja5

thank you for all helpfull messages..I ppreciate it...

The reason why I joined this forum was to get advice from experience horse owners...One thing i did not expect is such undfriendlines and rudenness from some members with such attitudes - (I hope their horses are well looked after).

Many thanks again to all understanding members for their advices.


----------



## iridehorses

You got advice from experienced horse poeple - just not what you expected to hear when we didn't agree with you. Please understand that many of us keep our horses on our own farms and many times, especially when we have taken in a rescue horse, someone just passing by will misinterpret what they see and make uneducated assumptions. Instead of going to the owner of the farm, they make a report which starts an investigation which is not only meaningless but aggravating.

That isn't to say that at times that passerby was wrong. A talk to the owner could stop a lot of trouble. You didn't come here looking for advice, you came looking for assistance or validation when the authorities dismissed your complaint. You didn't ask if it was OK, but rather help in making more trouble - you already made up your mind that it was wrong.


----------



## wyominggrandma

I live in Wyoming and the winters get as cold as -40 F or lower. My horses do not have a barn, they use the house and garage as windbreaks depending on how the wind is blowing. There is a turn out shed, but I do not think during winter I have ever seen them in it, usually during summer is when they use it.
They have LONG winter coats, get plenty of hay for warmth and water to drink.
No issues and that is how most the horses around here live in the winter. as a matter of fact, alot of farmers/ranchers don't even give their horses water, they let them eat snow during the winter. I prefer fresh water, but many horses survive just fine on snow.


----------



## DuffyDuck

After reading this whole thread, you can see both sides of the story guys.
This forum is a place where people can ask for help, opinions or share horse moments.

Now, everyone has given maja5 their own opinions, being horse owners with experiences. Unfortunately, there are ways and means of saying things, and some times those things come across as very rude, its very hard to convey emotion over a reply!

Its different in every country, and like others have mentioned, once you start putting a coat on, you have to keep on putting coats on. If the foal is in good condition, then I would leave be. As far as I am aware however, in the UK (I presume you say UK as you mentioned RSPCA) animals are supposed to be provided with access to water and shelter? 

Keep an eye on the foal, if his condition worsens, you can always phone the RSPCA then. Until then, I would leave him be to see how he gets on. UK winters aren't really that cold


----------



## Nomes

*steps around drama* :wink:

talk to the owners...could be that they aren't very knowledgeable. Maybe it's just ignorance. suggest that they put up some little shed, something to protect from the wind. 
Honestly, that's all they need! if the horses have time to adjust they will grow enough of a coat to protect them!
And if they refuse, well, there really isn't anything they you can do about it!
Good for you for trying to help!!  just remember that the horse is their property and if you interfere and try to get animal protection into this, the owners might not appreciate it! don't get yourself into more trouble than you need!
Good luck!!


----------



## kitten_Val

I do agree that some responses came off quite harsh to the edge of being rude. I also agree with GH that it really depends on number of factors. You don't want to throw underweight horse with no shelter and/or blanket in extreme conditions. However to answer/give the opinion we really need more info on whole situation. :wink:


----------



## MNCOWGIRL

I agree with Kevinshorses, albiet not so rudely. Horses were made to withstand the worst that mothernature puts out. They have natural survival abilities. Just like the mustangs. Your young foal will be just fine as long as momma is there, their mothers instinct will protect them from the harshest of the elements. As long as the horses arent being starved, neglected or abused then they are fine. I would leave them be.


----------



## Celeste

The foal is probably fine, but leaving things to mother nature is not always kind. She kills off the weak. She feeds her offspring to preditors and produces way more than she can sustain. I prefer not to leave my horses to mother nature in every case. If horses are provide shelter from the rain or snow, they often don't bother with it. They are made to live outside. Many horses do survive in those harsh conditions that several people have described; snow, rain, no shelter. Some of them die from the exposure.


----------



## demonwolfmoon

Hm.
I can see where people may be concerned, but if the horse, young or not, is healthy and with a "herd" or mom...isn't that it's natural condition? I'm not saying no vet care and if it gets sick and dies, oh well...don't get me wrong.

But:
Ive been on the other side of this. I've had (dip#$%^s) call the Animal Enforcement Agents to my property claiming my dogs had no food or shelter. My yard is surrounded by trees. My dogs have a patio. My dogs have a water and food dish, plenty of shade, and most importantly....aren't outdoor dogs. Ooops. I guess the "concerned party" did not bother to mention to Animal Control that my dogs are generally left outside no more than an hour at a time. Or that my dogs are, you know, generally well cared for, hydrated, and possibly somewhat fat.
But still, it was an intrusion to have some nosy person call Animal Enforcement on my HEALTHY ANIMALS. I am not sure that the OP is able to gauge whether or not the young horse is healthy? For example, everywhere you read it says that a young horse should appear "ribby" as it's growing and it is dangerous to let it get too fat. Well, if we're talking cats, puppies or any other animal the OP may be familiar with, that may be a sign of sickness or starvation!
I would say keep an eye on the situation, but if the animal appears healthy and happy....well...as Kevinhorses (sp?) said...mind your own business. 

IF HOWEVER they are in violation of statutes, or the animals take a downward turn, by all means, call someone who can intervene. I am certainly no horse god...but I'm a hundred percent certain I'd be sure that there was some neglect going on before I barged into a situation I knew nothing about.


----------



## cfralic

I live in British Columbia, Canada and I was always taught that horses must have at least a lean-to for shelter. I was told it was the law. I'm not sure if it is actually as I had to look it up and couldn't cite it as truth, so perhaps the thread creator was under the same impression as me. 

Really your best bet is to look up bylaws in your area. If the horses are in good shape and the property is nice then I wouldn't call just because it's probably a good home.


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER

it is true, the lac of knowlage can get some in to trouble for no reason at all.....although kevin did come off a bit rude but I do have to agree with him.

horses have been running in the wild for millions of years with out shelters, remember we adapted the horse to our means not theres.......

all 6 of my horses are out 24/7 365 days a year, inclueding a 7 month old colt, if you drive past my place in the winter and blink you might fail to see that every water tank has a heater in it and there is always a round bale for them to eat....both my mare and foal have blankets but little thunder hates to ware his...this might sound like a crime to the avarge inexperienced horse lover


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr

LOL This post reminds me of another forum with people who can't handle the truth. 
I also agree that the OP should mind her own business. It was said in a truthful way with good advice - too many people want things said to them in a sugar coated manner. With horses, you need a no BS approach to them. Horses do not need to be babied. Look at the big picture, not just what you think you see from your human point of view. Have you got a photo of this 'neglected' foal?
Horses have managed to survive for thousands of years alongside mother nature. As someone else mentioned, unless the foal is starving, standing in mud with no forage etc, I'd also be inclined to disagree with you.


----------



## Golden Horse

LOL I often get in trouble for being to blunt, but in this case the OP asked a polite question, and was actively seeking knowledge, it seems to me a good case for education, not a bash on the head with a baseball bat.


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

I don't want to step on anyones toes but anyone expressng concern over an animals welfare shouldnt be told to mind there own buisness. I don't like sugar coating things either, but provideing a form of shelter isn't babying horses. I agree as much as the next guy that horses are very strong and capable creatures but when they are limited to an enclosed area there are only so many places to seek natural shelter. Many people have referenced mustangs/wild horses ability to survive on there own, but they are just that...wild horses. Anyone who has ever owned a mustang would clearly be able to tell the difference from one compared to a horse bred from a long line of domesticated horses. That would be like saying a chihuahua (or anybreed for that matter) could survive on its own in the wild because it is the descendant of a wolf. You cant ignore the fact that foals are much more susceptible to the negative affect of there surroundings. The bad thing about programs like "rspca" is that they are so over run with so many cases its hard to get their attention without something truely terrible happening. The "prevention" part is lost on the more extreme cases. Just because they dont take action right away doesnt mean there isnt something wrong. So it may be true that this foal is better off than many others but that shouldn't mean we stop caring. I know each and every one or you on here has to be a good person... I mean how could you not be if you LOVE HORSES!  there are
just so many opinions and factors that affect each situations differently!


----------



## twh

Unless the foal is starving, standing knee-deep in manure or has a gaping bloody wound that is not being attended to, the authorities won't do a thing.

So unless what I've just mentioned is the case, I agree with Kevin. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wyominggrandma

This OP would be in a total snit if she saw Wyoming horses. A foal was born in a pasture with no trees, lean to, or anything other than barb wire. It was born this summer. It was just the mare and foal for the first few weeks. The mare/foal and 4 other horses are now in the same pasture covered in snow and pawing for food. They are not even feeding hay yet. But the baby is fat and sassy and healthy as can be, and very very fuzzy.
Horses don't need kid glove treatment, they need good food and water and a place to be. They don't need stalls and blankets and get along fine without them
Heck, during winter, I don't even ride my horses, the last time they see a saddle is the end of hunting season in October and then start riding again in May. They live outside in the -30 or -40 degrees, lots and lots of snow, big furry coats and have plenty of quality hay and warm water. They do just fine, even when it starts thawing and they live in mud. I have had young horses, old horrses(24) and middle horses and have never had problems with them living outside 24/7.


----------



## Golden Horse

Hey it's all irrelevant from the point of view of the OP, who like Elvis has left the building.

But as to this



> They don't need stalls and blankets and get along fine without them
> Heck, during winter, I don't even ride my horses, the last time they see a saddle is the end of hunting season in October and then start riding again in May. They live outside in the -30 or -40 degrees, lots and lots of snow, big furry coats and have plenty of quality hay and warm water. They do just fine, even when it starts thawing and they live in mud.


Mine are much the same, BUT the OP was talking about the UK, and when I lived in the UK I had at least 6 blankets between my two horses, because of the endless cold wet weather during the winter


----------



## Renex

Where I live there is indeed a Shelter law.. Horses must have adequate shelter or the SPCA will show up at your door. I know that blankets, trees, windbreaks and lean-tos are usually sufficient. but if your horses are in a an open field with no access to one (or more) of these you will be in trouble.

Kristine


----------



## churumbeque

Celeste said:


> The foal is probably fine, but leaving things to mother nature is not always kind. She kills off the weak. She feeds her offspring to preditors and produces way more than she can sustain. I prefer not to leave my horses to mother nature in every case. If horses are provide shelter from the rain or snow, they often don't bother with it. They are made to live outside. Many horses do survive in those harsh conditions that several people have described; snow, rain, no shelter. Some of them die from the exposure.


 Mother nature provides natural shelter which doesn't sound like this one is getting.


----------

